# Statistics on WCA competitor Growth



## abunickabhi (Jul 4, 2021)

Interesting plots made by Timo: https://public.tableau.com/app/profile/timo5394/viz/WCACompetitorGrowth/Dashboard1


----------



## qwr (Jul 5, 2021)

2020 was harsh


----------



## Future (Jul 5, 2021)

I started cubing in 2020 so it's weird to think how many comps I could've gone to without covid


----------



## abunickabhi (Jul 5, 2021)

qwr said:


> 2020 was harsh


2021 was much harsher for countries like India.

Atleast we had comps for 3 months in 2020 (Jan-March)


----------



## BMcD308 (Aug 17, 2021)

Is "total competitors" the number who competed in that year? Or is it the cumulative number of people who have ever competed?


----------



## abunickabhi (Aug 17, 2021)

BMcD308 said:


> Is "total competitors" the number who competed in that year? Or is it the cumulative number of people who have ever competed?


It is cumulative number shown on the top left graph (total competitors).


----------



## BMcD308 (Aug 17, 2021)

I wonder how this site pulled the data ... I'd be curious to see "new competitors" over time (which is just the first derivative of this graph, whose slope appears to go to something close to zero during COVID), as well as "total active competitors," defined as something like the number of people who had competed in the last three years. In either case I'm guessing that any measure of the relevant competitor base of WCA got hammered in 2020.


----------



## abunickabhi (Aug 18, 2021)

BMcD308 said:


> I wonder how this site pulled the data ... I'd be curious to see "new competitors" over time (which is just the first derivative of this graph, whose slope appears to go to something close to zero during COVID), as well as "total active competitors," defined as something like the number of people who had competed in the last three years. In either case I'm guessing that any measure of the relevant competitor base of WCA got hammered in 2020.


The data was pulled from the WCA database, by a well known finnish cuber Timo.


----------

